# My 1967 Sears/Craftsman Lawn Tractor Projects....



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey Y'all,

I been wanting to create a thread for my Craftsman power unit lawn tractors but I am not really on here much and been busy working on them and other projects lately. Before I tell everybody what I am doing to these tractors, let me give you the history on both if you have not seen my tractors already. Here is the history.....

Pull Start Power Unit- Although not officially mine yet, this tractor has now been 3 generations owned since new. My stepfathers grandfather bought it new in 1967 then it was passed down to my stepfathers father, then it was passed down to my stepfather. In 2018 it was resurrected and brought back to life after sitting for 25+ years under a tarp in the backyard. Not finished yet, and still not 100% finished to this day 2 years later in 2020 I brought it to my local fair and it won the "Most Original Tractor" award in 2018. It is a 10 horsepower Tecumseh engine.

Electric Start Power Unit- I am now the 3rd owner of this mighty fine machine, and I actually bought this on August 9th 2020. It was for sale in Cheshire Connecticut not too far from me. I was coming home from my grandfathers house on my mothers side one day from a visit with him since I hardly see him anymore, and I spotted it on the side of the road. I had to pull over to look at it since it looked exactly like the pull start Craftsman I have already, little did I know it was for sale and that said I HAD TO have it and it is one of the main reasons. Well that and the electric start . I went back 2 times to "look at it" and negotiate before finally striking a deal with the 2nd owner. The 2nd owner told me that the original owner was a farmer who used it then put it for auction. the 2nd owner bought it at the auction and started a restoration before he retired in about 2007. It did not come with a mower deck but did come with an owner manual. I otherwise have no other history on it, but I would like to find out more. It has headlights, electric start, and also has a 10 horsepower Tecumseh engine. I been putting alot of work and money into it lately to make it better and how I like it.

Here they both are on August 11th 2020


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Lets start with the electric start power unit, and please keep in mind I am NOT restoring this tractor as it already was done when I bought it. I am just fixing things the previous owner did wrong or incorrectly and making it the best it could be and to my liking. My personal goal although maybe too optimistic is to hopefully win a Best In Show trophy with it when complete. August 17th 2020......Got the battery box, and front nose off and sanblasted them.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

August 22th 2020...... Seat bracket taken off and sandblasted. It was the wrong color so it is now repainted


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

August 25th 2020..... scrapped bubbled paint off the right side by the front of the frame and the foot rest and primered it, and primered the left foot rest as it was hardly painted. I also took the dash board off to redo it. Anybody know where I can get something like rubber to make the dashboard not scratch the hood with yellow paint when I put it back on?? If anybody can give me a tip on what to use or where to find it, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

August 27th 2020...... Steering wheel is off and getting fixed as well. A huge crack in it, it was filled with fiberglass filler. See next reply below.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

August 29th 2020, filler time for the steering wheel. The filler was put on and I let it sit for about an hour then used a little wheel to get the access crap from the filler off to smooth it out......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

September 13th 2020..... After further inspection I noticed that something else was wrong with the paint on the hitch. It was lifting so I took it off sandblasted it, I unfortunately do not have pictures of it blasted though.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Onto the engine now, September 14th 2020. I look off the air cleaner cover and some part on top of the motor but not sure what you call it to blast and paint them........


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Dash prep and primer......























Battery box in primer.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

All the painted parts, I took the pictures September 19th 2020......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

The tractors present state as of today September 29th 2020...... Painting the spindles also because they were a very dark yellow that looked orange. More to come on this one at a hopefully soon but later date, stay tuned for more. Now onto the pull start power unit........


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

*Now onto the pull start power unit,* this is my stepfathers tractor and HE is honestly doing the work to this one. NOT me, since it is currently his and I am working on my own. I was the shower last year with it, anyways September 4th 2020...... the engine was taken off of the tractor and cleaned. I unfortunately do not have many pictures of the engine just before and after.

Before-































After-


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

September 4th 2020, the frame where the motor goes was cleaned and prepped for paint......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

September 15th, 2020...... All painted and ready for the motor to be put on. This is all that has been done to this one since this date, please stay tuned for more soon......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Not an update BUT I forgot to add this last time I posted..... the pull start power unit August 20th 2020. My stepfather got the original deck out to fix a giant whole that his father blew through it. My stepfather said that he believed it was a big rock.

Just dug out and partially apart......





































Fixing that hideous hole. We put filler on top of the metal piece.....
















Paint time, looks pretty damn good......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey Y'all,



I'm back and I got an update on the Craftsman builds for everybody. Let's start with the pull start power unit.......



October 4th 2020- The engine was put back on the tractor after a months time, and the deck was also put back on the tractor after about 25 years. These pictures were taken a couple weeks later on October 17th.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

1963Craftsman's said:


> August 25th 2020..... scrapped bubbled paint off the right side by the front of the frame and the foot rest and primered it, and primered the left foot rest as it was hardly painted. I also took the dash board off to redo it. Anybody know where I can get something like rubber to make the dashboard not scratch the hood with yellow paint when I put it back on?? If anybody can give me a tip on what to use or where to find it, it would be much appreciated!
> View attachment 62679
> View attachment 62681
> View attachment 62685
> ...


What about cutting a car tube, or better still, insertion rubber gasket sheet, not sure now if there is a 1/16th" thickness, but there is 1/8th" thickness, the car tube may perish over time, but would cost you nothing from an Auto tyre place.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

FredM said:


> What about cutting a car tube, or better still, insertion rubber gasket sheet, not sure now if there is a 1/16th" thickness, but there is 1/8th" thickness, the car tube may perish over time, but would cost you nothing from an Auto tyre place.


That's actually not a bad idea, I will look into it. Thanks!


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey Y'all I'm back with a bit of an update, lets start with the pull start power unit.....

Now that the tractor is done here are a few pictures of it with the deck on it. The first picture was taken November 5th 2020, and this is the day we actually took it out for the first time for a ride since reinstalling the deck and the engine. We actually mowed the grass with it too for the first time in about 30 years too.

Now that this one is done, lets move onto the electric start power unit.......


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, that sure looks sharp! I laughed when you said you mowed your lawn with it. I have a foot of snow on my lawn right now.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep!!, and solid too, great job.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Lets get back to the electric start power unit now, and unfortunately no it is still not done yet. October 17th 2020, the left fender seat and battery box are put on.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

October 19th 2020. I taped off and sanded the foot brake pedal down to repaint it as it looked like it was painted with a brush.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Well, after seeing how good my stepdads tractor engine came out and how mine looked like crap compared to his I decided to do mine too. Soo much for JUST a front grille scratch repair and repaint. November 6th 2020, my engine was taken off the tractor and placed here. I think I'm goin' alittle overboard but it'll be worth it in the long run for me because it'll be like I want it.

Before pictures.......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

November 7th 2020, the engine gets sanded and painted...... Note this is after only 1 coat of paint.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Also painted the pulley gray also while I was at it,. I already sanded it before I taped it off and painted the engine.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

The finished product, after some thought I decided that I am going to ceramic coat the muffler so it stays white instead of burning off.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

November 6th 2020,

I decided that while I have the engine off anyways, and not to mention I messed up and sprayed some yellow paint to my starter generator that I would paint that too. Plus and a 3rd reason is because it had some chipped paint spots. I decided instead of unbolting and taking the heavy generator off I would paint it right on the tractor, and that is what I did. On November 6th 2020, I taped off anything and everything so no black paint would get on the yellow like I originally did......

Before the tape.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

With all the tape and outside with a coat of paint on it already....... Well folks that is all for tonight, please stay tuned until next time. I really do appreciate everyone who is following these builds, it means a lot. Thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You've been a busy man! Wow! Nice work!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Keep it coming, really great to see these older machines being brought back to life.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> You've been a busy man! Wow! Nice work!


Thank you for the compliment sir, I work on my electric start Craftsman when time allows and my stepdad works on his when time allows also. It may look like a lot has been done to mine but there really hasn't, there is still plenty more to do!


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey Y'all,



I'm back with an update on my electric start Craftsman Power Unit. On November 9th 2020 I figured I would clean the frame where the engine goes before I put the engine back on, now low and behold I found more problems with the paint work. It was bubbled, so that said I scraped the paint and sanded it down to repaint it.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

November 10th 2020, painted the bad paint spot and then some that I wanted painted. This is the tractors current state, the only thing I did was take off the tensioner pulley to repaint it other than that I have not done anything to it since. A little at a time, until next time please stay tuned......


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

December 4th 2020, I painted the pulley to the starter generator and the lever to secure the deck in place or whatever it's called.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

December 13th 2020, I personally painted the grill letters with gloss black spray paint and a little brush.....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Would anyone know where I can get new limited slips like the black things in the picture, Tractor Supply or Home Depot maybe? I would like the same size ones.... thanks in advance everyone for the help and advice if possible.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

1963Craftsman's said:


> Would anyone know where I can get new limited slips like the black things in the picture, Tractor Supply or Home Depot maybe? I would like the same size ones.... thanks in advance everyone for the help and advice if possible.
> View attachment 65951


Bought these from Amazon, came in a 3 pack.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07X2WXZDD/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

I was gonna buy this but I didn't like the yellow stripe so I passed on it.....









But while I was there I measured it up and it will work....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

December 23rd 2020, I took the old tape off and sanded down the footrests to get them ready for paint. It looks like the previous owner grinded it with a wheel, I did not make those marks....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

December 28th 2020, it was a nice day in the 50s so I took advantage of it and painted. Now there are a few runs although you are not really going to see them, I may fix them before I put the new tape on but not sure yet....


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

This is all for now, please stay tuned until next time. More to come hopefully soon....


----------

